# Salam From Pesilat



## margaluyu (May 21, 2010)

Salam...

My name is Rama, from Indonesia. I love martial art especially Pencak Silat that originally come from Indonesia.

In this forum , I will try to introduce and promote Pencak Silat.

regards,


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

Aleykum Salam, Rama!
Glad to meet you. I'm a pesilat from Oregon in the United States


----------



## Brother John (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk Rama!

I'm not new to the martial arts myself, but I recently started studying Silat and am enjoying the journey a LOT. 

I look forward to your contributions!

Your Brother
John


----------



## margaluyu (May 24, 2010)

tellner said:


> Aleykum Salam, Rama!
> Glad to meet you. I'm a pesilat from Oregon in the United States



Walaeykum Sallam,

Glad to c u 2 brother. I am studying margaluyu please check http://www.margaluyu-pusat.net



Brother John said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk Rama!
> 
> I'm not new to the martial arts myself, but I recently started studying Silat and am enjoying the journey a LOT.
> 
> ...


Thank you for ur attention to me brother John, I ll do my very best to contribute this Forum.

please check my link http://www.margaluyu-pusat.net


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (May 24, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## David43515 (May 24, 2010)

Welcome! We`re glad to have you here.


----------



## 72ronin (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Drac (May 25, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 25, 2010)

Welcome to MT Rama, I know very little about Pencak Silat, but one of my best friends from childhood studies Pukalon Jimente (sp?)   Look forward to seeing you out on the threads!


----------

